# Other Marques



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is a bit of a misnomer, isn't it?

Audi is the Marque for the TT, as well as the RSx, Sx, A3, A4, A6, A8, etc etc which many of us drive...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Maybe we could have a other marques and also other Audis?

Or you just trying to be awkward?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I did raise this in the other thread. For the last two years I've felt unloved on this forum like no body wanted me here. No forum for S models and it's not an Other Marque.

To those thinking about posting a witty reply : :-*

:wink:


----------

